# Να μεταναστεύσουμε; Και πού να πάμε;



## NOmad (Dec 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Τι κάνετε; Πως περνάτε; :) 
Άνοιξα το συγκεκριμένο νήμα γιατί θα ήθελα να μάθω με βάση τις εμπειρίες σας, τις γνώσεις και τα συναισθήματά σας πως βλέπετε το φλέγον ,πλέον, ζήτημα της μετανάστευσης. 
Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς έτσι όπως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα όλο και περισσότεροι παίρνουν την δύσκολη απόφαση της μετανάστευσης. Το αν κάνουμε καλά ή όχι είναι ένα θέμα που δεν θα ήθελα να θιχτεί γιατί δυστυχώς πονάει...Λέω "κάνουμε" γιατί είμαι ένας από αυτούς που πήρα αυτή την απόφαση ,θέλοντας και μη, εξαιτίας πολλών παραγόντων και προσωπικών προβλημάτων με προορισμό την Γερμανία. Και ενώ ετοιμάζομαι γι'αυτό, κάθε μέρα ακούω και από μία περίπτωση οικείων ανθρώπων που σκέφτονται σοβαρά να μεταναστεύσουν ζητώντας συμβουλές και απόψεις για το που είναι καλύτερα γι'αυτούς...Το θέαμα είναι λυπηρό καθώς δεν παρατηρώ μονάχα νέους, αντιθέτως πρόκειται για οικογενειάρχες ηλικίας 40+ ετών με παιδιά άλλοτε στην εφηβεία και άλλοτε ενήλικα οι οποίοι όντας σχεδόν απελπισμένοι στοχεύουν προς Καναδά και Αυστρία. Είναι συντριπτική η πλειοψηφία για αυτά τα μέρη. Προσωπικά είμαι αρκετά νέο άτομο σε ηλικία για να μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά προς τα που να στραφούν 

Βασιζόμενοι λοιπόν σε αυτά θα ήθελα αν έχετε διάθεση βέβαια να κάνουμε μια φιλική και χαλαρή συζήτηση μοιράζοντας ο καθένας τις δικές του απόψεις και εμπειρίες με τα pros & cons της μετανάστευσης στις συγκεκριμένες χώρες.

Φιλικά, 
ΝOmad


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Εννοείς μετανάστευση στην Αυστρία ή στην Αυστραλία; Επειδή, ως γνωστόν:


----------



## NOmad (Dec 3, 2011)

χαχαχα για κάποιον λόγο το ήξερα ότι θα παραξενεύσει αλλά εννοώ Αυστρία :) όσο για τα καγκουρό όντως δεν υπάρχουν στην Αυστρία, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

Ε, τότε, ειδικά για την Αυστρία, θα σε απογοητεύσω. Παρά την επιφανειακή της σταθερότητα και τα τρία άλφα της, είναι από τις επόμενες χώρες στη σειρά κατάρρευσης (η μια από τις μεγάλες τράπεζές της είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς ιταλική, όλες μαζί είναι εκτεθειμένες σε φούσκες στην Ανατολική Ευρώπη, ο πληθυσμός γερνάει ραγδαία και η κοινωνία συντηρητικοποιείται και γίνεται ξενοφοβική ακόμη πιο γρήγορα, ενώ η ανεργία φτάνει το 7,5% --μεγάλο νούμερο για τη χώρα). Φυσικά, όπως σε όλη την προηγμένη Ευρώπη, υπάρχουν θέσεις για καταρτισμένα άτομα, πολύγλωσσα κλπ κλπ. Δεν είναι όμως παιχνιδάκι...


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2011)

Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η συζήτηση για αυτό το θέμα, αν και δεν έχω μπει ακόμα στον πειρασμό για μετανάστευση και ελπίζω να μην έρθουμε στο σημείο να μπω κι εγώ. Αλλά ας μην το προσωπικοποιήσουμε πολύ. Προς το παρόν, άλλαξα τον τίτλο.


----------



## NOmad (Dec 3, 2011)

Χμμμ... drsiebenmal ομολογώ πως ναί με απογοήτευσες κάπως αν και δεν αφορά άμεσα εμένα το θέμα αυτό! Απογοητεύτηκα κυρίως γιατί είχα άλλη εντύπωση για την Αυστρία. Παραθέτεις όμως με στατιστικό στοιχείο την ανεργία στην χώρα κάτι το οποίο τεκμηριώνει το ίδιο το γεγονός και το οποίο το βρίσκω και εγώ αρκετά δυσάρεστο. Τελικά ίσως είμαι και εγώ θύμα αυτής της επιφανειακής της σταθερότητας. Όσο για το ότι υπάρχουν θέσεις για καταρτισμένα και εξειδικευμένα άτομα, είναι κάτι που λέω και εγώ στα άτομα που θέλουν να μεταναστεύσουν εκεί χωρίς κάποιο "χαρτί" στο χέρι ( βλ. πτυχίο, δίπλωμα κτλ). Κατά την γνώμη σου λοιπόν τα εργατικά χέρια στον πρωτογενή και δευτερογενή τομέα στην Αυστρία δεν έχουν μέλλον έτσι ; Δεν αναφέρεις τίποτα για τον Καναδά και συνεπώς συμπεραίνω πως προφανώς δεν έχεις συγκεκριμένη άποψη περί αυτής της εναλλακτικής ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

Για την Αυστρία ξέρω από πρώτο (συγγενικό) χέρι. Για τον Καναδά, τίποτα. Ειδικά για την Αυστρία, ας αναφέρω π.χ. ότι για μια θέση πωλητή σε σούπερ μάρκετ, πρέπει να έχεις κάνει 2-3 χρόνια μαθήματα σε ειδική σχολή (τύπου ΙΕΚ, ας πούμε) και να έχεις και κάποια πείρα. Για θέσεις εργοδηγών, τεχνικών, τεχνιτών κλπ, τα αντίστοιχα. Θέλω να πω, χωρίς κατάρτιση και πείρα και γλώσσες, δεν είναι εύκολα τα πράγματα. Το σύστημα είναι ιδιαίτερα δομημένο και θέσεις για φτηνά ανειδίκευτα εργατικά χέρια ίσως υπάρχουν, αλλά τότε γιατί να φύγει κανείς από την Ελλάδα; Για να ανταγωνιστεί στο εξωτερικό σαν οιονεί οικονομικός πρόσφυγας τους εργάτες από τον τρίτο κόσμο; Δεν είμαστε στα 60s να ζητάνε ανθρακωρύχους και εργάτες στις γραμμές παραγωγής...

Α, και να μη νομίζουμε ότι οι αμοιβές είναι φοβερές. Τα σταζ είναι, όπως κι εδώ, στα 400+ ευρώ, οι πωλητές στα 700-900 κλπ.


----------



## NOmad (Dec 3, 2011)

Αγαπητέ nickel, δεν ξέρω τι να σου ευχηθώ :) να έρθεις ή όχι στο σημείο να μπείς σε ένα τέτοιο δίλημμα :/ γιατί πίστεψέ με αν και είμαι 18 χρονών θεωρώ πως η μετανάστευση ακόμη και για τους νέους είναι τεράστιο δίλημμα. Είναι μια πραγματική φθορά που σε διχάζει. Τουλάχιστον, έτσι συμβαίνει στους περισσότερους και έτσι συνέβη και σε εμένα. Από την άλλη, αν φτάσει κανείς στο σημείο να μη μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει τα απαραίτητα ( αγγλιστί : to make ends meet ) για να ζήσει σαν άνθρωπος στην χώρα που γεννήθηκε ή που μεγάλωσε ,γιατί βλέπω και μετανάστες στην Ελλάδα που θέλουν να μεταναστεύσουν ξανά ή να γυρίσουν πίσω κάτι που είναι εξίσου δύσκολο ίσως και δυσκολότερο μερικές φορές, αναγκάζεσαι όχι μόνο να μπείς στο δίλημμα αλλά να βγείς από αυτό παίρνοντας αποφάσεις άμεσα οι οποίες αφορούν την ζωή σου και την ζωή όσων εξαρτώνται από εσένα  χωρίς να είσαι σίγουρος για το ποιές θα είναι οι συνέπειες των δικών σου αποφάσεων. Ο τίτλος σου είναι πιο γενικός και δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου η αλλαγή του. Εγώ όπως ανέφερα εμμέσως στην αρχή του νήματος, ήθελα να ανοίξω αυτή τη συζήτηση για να έχω μια πιο σφαιρική άποψη για αυτά τα δύο κράτη βασιζόμενη σε ανθρώπινες εμπειρίες και γνώσεις για να τα μεταφέρω με την σειρά μου προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσω τα άτομα του περιβάλλοντός μου να έχουν και αυτοί ένα πιο ευρύ φάσμα απόψεων και εμπειριών. 
Φιλικά,


----------



## NOmad (Dec 3, 2011)

Κατάλαβα, νομίζω πως με κάλυψες με όσα λες. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2011)

Για τον Καναδά μπορώ να σου πω εγώ κάποια πράγματα:
Ο Καναδάς δεν έχει οικονομική κρίση και την τελευταία δεκαετία γνώρισε μεγάλη οικονομική ανάπτυξη. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι έιχαν τη διορατικότητα να αποσυνδεθούν από την αμερικανική οικονομία, αλλά φυσικά κανένας δεν είναι άτρωτος και τα τελευταία τρία- τέσσερα χρόνια η χώρα ακολουθεί πολιτική αρκετά επιφυλακτική σε θέματα υποδοχής νεων κατοίκων, γιατί υπάρχει παντα ο κίνδυνος μεταστροφής της οικονομίας.

Ο Καναδάς έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι είναι χώρα φιλόξενη προς το μετανάστη, έχει δομές πιο κοντά στις ευρωπαϊκές (π.χ. συστημα πρόνοιας ευρωπαικού τυπου, αν και διαφέρει από επαρχία σε επαρχία), ένα απο τα καλύτερα δημόσια εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα, χαμηλή εγκληματικότητα κλπ κλπ. Στο παρελθόν η μεγάλη μετανάστευση ήταν κυρίως απο την Βρετανία και την ανατολική Ευρώπη. Πιο προσφατα απο το Χονγκ Κονγκ και την Ινδία. Υπάρχουν ελληνικές κοινότητες σε όλες τις μεγάλες πόλεις αλλά οι Έλληνες δεν ήταν ποτέ πολλοί. 

Τα τελευτάια χρονια η κλιματική άλλαγή έκανε προσβάσιμα μερικά σημεία της χώρας κοντά στον βόρειο πόλο, και έχει ήδη αρχίσει η φαγωμάρα με ΗΠΑ και Ρωσία για την εκμετάλλευση της περιοχής, που μπορέι να οδηγήσει και σε μεγάλη αντιπαράθεση κάποια στιγμή. Ταυτόχρονα, η χώρα είναι πλούσια σε πετρέλαιο και φυσικό αέριο (σημαντικότατη πηγή ευημερίας απο παλιά) και υπαρχει μεγάλη ανάπτυξη σε αυτή την κατέυθυνση και ανάλογη ζήτηση προσωπικού. 

Μέχρι το 2008 ο Καναδάς οργάνωνε πολλές εκδηλώσεις προώθησης της μετανάστευσης προς εκεί και υπαρχουν σχετικές πληροφορίες στις ιστοσελίδες των πρεσβειών των χωρών που στοχεύει η προσέλκυση εργατών. Όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, ψάχνουν κυρίως κόσμο από συγκεκριμένες χώρες, αγγλόφωνες, γαλλόφωνες και μέλη της κοινοπολιτείας. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν δέχονται αιτήσεις μετανάστευσης από άλλες χώρες. 

Οι θέσεις για τις οποίες ζητάνε προσωπικό είναι: πυροσβέστες, οδηγοί επαγγελματικών οχημάτων, μεταλλουργοί (στα ορυχεία), τεχνικοί εξόρυξης πετρελαίου/ υγραερίου (όχι μηχανικοί), δασοκόμοι, φυσιοθεραπευτές, νοσοκόμοι, άλλα παραϊατρικά επαγγέλματα (χρειάζεται για όλα αναγνώριση του πτυχίου, που μπορεί να παρει καιρό και να απαιτεί εξετάσεις), υδραυλικοί, οδοντίατροι κλπ. Η πλήρης λίστα υπαρχει στο ιντερνέτ, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές θα δεις ότι ζητάνε κυρίως βοηθητικό προσωπικό και εργατικά χέρια για πρακτικές δουλειές. Για επαγγέλματα με πτυχίο υπαρχει διαδικασία αναγνώρισης του πτυχίου, δεν είναι αυτόματη όπως εντός ΕΕ. 

Παρόλο που έιναι αχανής χώρα, κατοικίσημο είναι ένα μικρό μόνο τμήμα της και είναι μικρή χώρα με μικρή βιομηχανία/ οικονομία, που δεν πρόκειται ξαφνικά να δεχτεί εκατομμύρια μετανάστες. Επιπλεόν, χάρη στο άριστο εκπαιδευτικό συστημα και την νοοτροπία της διαρκούς ανόδου, οι ανάγκες της χώρας σε πτυχιούχους καλύπτονται χωρίς μεγάλες εισαγωγές. Η μετανάστευση όπως είπα είναι αυστηρά ελεγχόμενη και γίνεται κατόπιν αιτήσεως. Η διαδικασία μπορεί να παρει μέχρι δύο χρόνια καθώς ο αιτούμενος και η οικογένειά του εξετάζονται εξονυχιστικά. Η μετανάστευση στον γαλλόφωνο Καναδά είναι ακόμα πιο αυστηρά ελεγχόμενη για να μην αλλοιωθεί ο πολιτιστικός χαρακτήρας της περιοχής (γλώσσα, θρησκεία κλπ). Η χώρα είναι επισήμως δίγλωσση και όλοι οι νεότεροι μιλάνε εξίσου και τις δύο γλωσσες, οπότε γνω΄ση και των δύο γλωσσών είναι πλεονέκτημα, 

Σε γενικές γραμμές και χωρίς να εκφράζω καμια επίσημη άποψη, ο ιδανικός μετανάστης φαίνεται να είναι οικογένεια με μικρά παιδιά, που μιλάει αγγλικά και γαλλικά, είναι ο ένας τεχνικός πετρελαίου κι ο άλλος νοσοκόμος και προέρχονται από χώρα της κοινοπολιτείας. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ. Όπως βλέπω λεέι ότι χρειάζεται να υποβάλλεις τα αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων στη γλώσσα, να έχεις προϋπηρεσία τουλάχιστον ένα έτος στην ειδικότητά σου και να αποδείξεις ότι έχεις αρκετά χρήματα για να ζήσεις για μερικούς μήνες. Και βλέπω ότι υπαρχει όριο 500 άδειες ανα κατηγορία επαγγελματικής ειδικότητας. 

Το βασικό μειονέκτημα είναι βεβαίως ότι δεν έιναι χώρα της ΕΕ και δεν έχει ο Έλληνας αυτόματο δικαίωμα εγκατάστασης, αναγνώριση πτυχίων κλπ. Επιπλεον λόγω της διαδικασίας, του κόστους κλπ η μετανάστευση στον Καναδά δεν είναι απόφαση της στιγμής, ούτε θα μπορείς να πεταχτέις στην Ελλάδα γιατί ακόμα κι αν έχεις να πληρώσεις το εισητήριο, πιθανόν να μην έχεις πάνω απο δυο- τρεις βδομάδες άδεια. 

Εναλλακτικά, για όσους θελουν να δοκιμάσουν πριν αποφασίσουν, υπάρχουν υποτροφίες κλπ για όσους θέλουν να κάνουν κάποιες σπουδές ή έρευνα στον Καναδά, πληροφορίες υπάρχουν στις σελίδες της πρεσβείας. 

Για την Αγγλία θα πω πιο κάτω.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2011)

Ας ρίξουμε και τους σχετικούς λίνκους:

Citizenship and Immigration Canada
Immigration & Citizenship Australia
Immigration New Zealand
US Citizenship and Immigration Services


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2011)

Και να θυμίσουμε βεβαίως γιατί συχνά ξεχνάμε ότι η ελευθερία της εγκατάστασης, η εργασία χωρίς περιορισμούς και η αναγνώριση των πτυχίων είναι αγαθά της ΕΕ. Στις χώρες εκτός ΕΕ ισχύουν οι στάνταρ διαδικασίες. Και δυστυχώς για όσους σκέφτονται τη μετανάστευση, προτιμούνται επαγγέλματα που αν ανήκεις σε αυτά τότε ίσως να μην σε ενδιαφέρει η μετανάστευση από την Ελλάδα. Όπως γινόταν παντα δηλαδή. 

Τώρα για το ΗΒ που το υποσχέθηκα πιο πριν. 
Λοιπόν, τα θετικά: 

Οι Άγγλοι δε σκάνε ιδιαίτερα αν τα αγγλικά σου είναι μέτρια, βεβαίως πάντα εξαρτάται από τη θέση. 
Στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας το ελληνικό ονοματεπώνυμο είναι προσόν, ακόμα και για θέσεις χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις. Εντούτοις, μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο χώρος της ναυτιλίας είναι σχετικά μικρός και γεωγραφικά περιορισμένος. 
Στα παραδοσιακά βιομηχανικά κέντρα υπάρχουν ελληνόφωνες κοινότητες Κύπριων μεταναστών και αντίστοιχη κοινοτική οργάνωση (εκκλησίες, σχολεία, πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις κλπ), ενώ η μεγάλη εισροή Ελλήνων φοιτητών τέλη δεκαετίας του '90 είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα σήμερα να βρίσκεις Έλληνες εργαζόμενους σχεδόν παντού. 
Το σύστημα πρόνοιας είναι ανοιχτό και προσβάσιμο σε όλους τους νόμιμους μετανάστες. 

Τα αρνητικά:
Η κοινωνία δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα φιλική προς τους ξένους. Οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν αποτελούν εξαίρεση. 
Το κόστος ζωής είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλό, ειδικά στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, και σε στοιχειώδη όπως στέγαση και συγκοινωνία. Υπάρχουν επίσης πολλοί έμμεσοι φόροι, οπότε μισθοί που ακούγονται αρχικά γενναιόδωροι, δεν είναι. 

Η χώρα βρίσκεται σε οικονομική ύφεση. Υπάρχει μεγάλη άνοδος της ανεργίας και μείωση της οικονομικής δραστηριότητας. Κλάδοι που στην αρχή της κρίσης τα πήγαιναν καλά και είχαν επωφεληθεί τώρα λόγω παρατεταμένης κρίσης έχουν αρχίσει να έχουν προβλήματα. Οι μετανάστες από ΕΕ έχουν αρχίσει να φεύγουν καθώς οι δουλειές λιγοστεύουν, απ' ό,τι ακούω. Φυσικά οι προσλήψεις συνεχίζονται για όσους έχουν προσόντα που δεν επηρεάζονται από την κρίση, αλλά έχει ανέβει ο αριθμός των υποψηφίων και ο ανταγωνισμός.

Κλάδοι με ζήτηση; Λένε ότι υπάρχει έλλειψη εργατικών χεριών στο χώρο της εστίασης, κυρίως γιατί οι μισθοί είναι πολύ χαμηλοί (κι οι περισσότεροι δουλεύουν στη μαύρη). Υπάρχουν επίσης ελλείψεις δασκάλων, προσωπικού της υγείας (νοσοκόμες, φυσιοθεραπευτές κλπ) και οικογενειακών γιατρών, αλλά αυτά τα επαγγέλματα δεν είναι εντελώς ανοιχτά και ανεξέλεγκτα, χρειάζονται συγκεκριμένα προσόντα και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις μετεκπαίδευση και εξετάσεις. Για κάποια από αυτά τα επαγγέλματα υπάρχουν πρακτορεία στην Ελλάδα. 

Υπάρχει τελευταία μια τάση επιστροφής Ελλήνων που είχαν πάει Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αυτοί όμως ξέρουν πολύ καλά την αγορά και έχουν προϋπηρεσία εδώ, οπότε είναι πιο εύκολα γι'αυτούς. Δυο- τρεις γνωστοί μου που το έκαναν αυτό βρήκαν σχετικά γρήγορα δουλειά σε αυτό που είχαν προϋπηρεσία, αλλά σε κατώτερες θέσεις, με προσωρινά συμβόλαια (6-12 μήνες, μη ανανεώσιμα).


----------



## NOmad (Dec 4, 2011)

SBE πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι πληροφορίες σου τόσο για τον Καναδά όσο και για το ΗΒ. Όσο για την Αγγλία το ακριβό κόστος ζωής το συνειδητοποίησε και ένας γνωστός μου πρόσφατα που επισκέφτηκε το Λονδίνο και ο οποίος έμεινε άφωνος τόσο με τα αξιοθέατα και την όλη κατάσταση εκεί όσο και με το πόσο βαθιά στην τσέπη του έπρεπε να βάλει το χέρι του για να ανταπεξέλθει οικονομικά το 4ήμερο που έμεινε εκεί...

Τελικά αυτό που συνειδητοποιώ και εγώ πλέον, είναι ότι τα ΜΜΕ δεν οργιάζουν άδικα αυτή τη φορά, η Ευρώπη περνάει πολύ δύσκολα και το γεγονός αυτό μάλλον θα οδηγήσει τους υποψήφιους μετανάστες στην αναζήτηση ευκαιριών σε άλλη Ήπειρο..


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2011)

Το Λονδίνο δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα Σουηδία στην ακρίβεια, πάντως, απλά δεν ζεις άνετα παρά μόνο αν είσαι υψηλόμισθος. Κατά προτίμηση υψηλόμισθος που κληρονόμησε και κανένα σπίτι πατρικό και κάθε τρεις και λίγο πεθαίνει κι από μια θεία του και του αφήνει κι από κάτι. 

Όσο για την άλλη ήπειρο, αυτή μάλλον είναι η Ασία. Μου λένε ότι ένας μηχανικός π.χ. βρίσκει εύκολα καλή δουλειά στην Ινδία. Φυσικά ο μισθός θα είναι καλός για τα Ινδικά δεδομένα, όχι για τα ελληνικά. 

Πάντως άμα θες συμβουλή για τα επαγγελματικά, να σου πω τι έχει δουλέψει με όλους όσους ξέρω:

Αν είσαι Χ και δεν βρίσκεις δουλειά σαν Χ, μη χάνεις το χρόνο σου με περισσότερες σπουδές και περισσότερη εξειδίκευση στο Χ. Υπάρχει λόγος που δε βρίσκεις δουλειά σαν Χ- δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές. Βρες κάτι άλλο.
Δεν παντρεύτηκες το πρώτο πτυχίο σου. Αν θες παράδειγμα, δες τον πρωθυπουργό μας που ξεκίνησε μηχανικός. 
Βρες δυο-τρεις δουλειές που σου φαίνονται ενδιαφέρουσες και ψάξε να βρεις τι προσόντα χρειάζονται, πώς συνδυάζονται με αυτά που έχεις και πώς μπορείς να τα συμπληρώσεις. Η φιλοδοξία κάνει καλό σε αυτή την περίπτωση, μπορείς να στοχεύσεις όσο ψηλά τραβάει η όρεξή σου.
Δεν χρειάζεσαι μέσο, χρειάζεσαι κόσμο που θα σε σκεφτεί και θα σε ενημερώσει άμα ακούσει για καμιά δουλειά που θα σου ταίριαζε. Κι αυτές οι σχέσεις χτίζονται με ειλικρίνεια, ευγένεια και ανταποδοτικότητα. 

Α, και κάτι που μου είπε υπάλληλος του ΟΗΕ στη Νέα Υόρκη: αν θέλεις δουλειά στον ΟΗΕ χωρίς τη διαδικασία της αίτησης κλπ πήγαινε εκεί που υπάρχει ανάγκη και πρόσφερε τις υπηρεσίες σου. Αυτός που μου το είπε έτυχε να βρίσκεται στη Λιβερία όταν ξέσπασε ο εμφύλιος και πήγε στον ΟΗΕ για προστασία και όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο ζήταγαν χέρια. Συμπέρασμα: κάθε τι που σου συμβαίνει είναι ευκαιρία για δουλειά. 

Αυτά και την επόμενη θα χρεώσω.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αυτά και την επόμενη θα χρεώσω.


Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σε βάλουμε υπεύθυνη του φόρουμ "επαγγελματικών συμβουλών παγκοσμίου επιπέδου" :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2011)

Δυστυχώς, Άλεξ, το απόσταγμα σοφίας οφειλεται στο ότι έχω κάνει όλα τα επαγγελματικά λάθη που αναφέρω μέχρι να αποφασίσω τι θέλω να κάνω όταν μεγαλώσω- σε δέκα- είκοσι χρόνια δηλαδή ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δυστυχώς, Άλεξ, το απόσταγμα σοφίας οφειλεται στο ότι έχω κάνει όλα τα επαγγελματικά λάθη που αναφέρω μέχρι να αποφασίσω τι θέλω να κάνω όταν μεγαλώσω- σε δέκα- είκοσι χρόνια δηλαδή ;)


 
Κι εγώ σε αντίστοιχο πολύλημμα βρίσκομαι, SBE :), χρόνια τώρα, αλλά όποτε πάω να το σκεφτώ σοβαρά, το δαιμόνιο μού αντιτάσσει λόγια κάποιου άλλου κάποιας άλλης: 
... 
Don't feel guilty if you don't know what you want to do with your life. The most interesting people I know didn't know at 22 what they wanted to do with their lives. Some of the most interesting 40-year-olds I know still don't. 
...
​
Επειδή μιλάμε για συμβουλές προς ναυτιλλομένους (σχεδόν κυριολεκτικά σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, δυστυχώς) και - εκτός απ' όλα τ' άλλα - είμαι και vidaeman, ορίστε και το βιντεάκι: 

Everybody's Free (To Wear Sunscreen) - Baz Luhrmann (narrated by Lee Perry, chorus by Quindon Tarver)







Για μη ακουστικούς τύπους, ορίστε και το άρθρο της Mary Schmich (σιγά μην το μεταγράψω αυθαίρετα και σιγά μην κάτσω να το ψάξω τώρα) από το οποίο δανείστηκε τα λόγια ο Μπαζ Λούρμαν: 

*Advice, like youth, probably just wasted on the young 
*
Inside every adult lurks a graduation speaker dying to get out, some world-weary pundit eager to pontificate on life to young people who'd rather be Rollerblading. Most of us, alas, will never be invited to sow our words of wisdom among an audience of caps and gowns, but there's no reason we can't entertain ourselves by composing a Guide to Life for Graduates. I encourage anyone over 26 to try this and thank you for indulging my attempt. 

Ladies and gentlemen of the class of '97:

If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be it. The long-term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by scientists, whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable than my own meandering experience. I will dispense this advice now.

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth. Oh, never mind. You will not understand the power and beauty of your youth until they've faded. But trust me, in 20 years, you'll look back at photos of yourself and recall in a way you can't grasp now how much possibility lay before you and how fabulous you really looked. You are not as fat as you imagine.

Don't worry about the future. Or worry, but know that worrying is as effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing bubble gum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that never crossed your worried mind, the kind that blindside you at 4 p.m. on some idle Tuesday.

Do one thing every day that scares you.

Sing.

Don't be reckless with other people's hearts. Don't put up with people who are reckless with yours.

Floss.

Don't waste your time on jealousy. Sometimes you're ahead, sometimes you're behind. The race is long and, in the end, it's only with yourself.

Remember compliments you receive. Forget the insults. If you succeed in doing this, tell me how.

Keep your old love letters. Throw away your old bank statements.

Stretch.

Don't feel guilty if you don't know what you want to do with your life. The most interesting people I know didn't know at 22 what they wanted to do with their lives. Some of the most interesting 40-year-olds I know still don't.

Get plenty of calcium. Be kind to your knees. You'll miss them when they're gone.

Maybe you'll marry, maybe you won't. Maybe you'll have children, maybe you won't. Maybe you'll divorce at 40, maybe you'll dance the funky chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary. Whatever you do, don't congratulate yourself too much, or berate yourself either. Your choices are half chance. So are everybody else's.

Enjoy your body. Use it every way you can. Don't be afraid of it or of what other people think of it. It's the greatest instrument you'll ever own.

Dance, even if you have nowhere to do it but your living room. 

Read the directions, even if you don't follow them.

Do not read beauty magazines. They will only make you feel ugly.

Get to know your parents. You never know when they'll be gone for good. Be nice to your siblings. They're your best link to your past and the people most likely to stick with you in the future.

Understand that friends come and go, but with a precious few you should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography and lifestyle, because the older you get, the more you need the people who knew you when you were young.

Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard. Live in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft. Travel.

Accept certain inalienable truths: Prices will rise. Politicians will philander. You, too, will get old. And when you do, you'll fantasize that when you were young, prices were reasonable, politicians were noble and children respected their elders.

Respect your elders.

Don't expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund. Maybe you'll have a wealthy spouse. But you never know when either one might run out.

Don't mess too much with your hair or by the time you're 40 it will look 85.

Be careful whose advice you buy, but be patient with those who supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia. Dispensing it is a way of fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the ugly parts and recycling it for more than it's worth.

But trust me on the sunscreen.



Τις συμβουλές του Μπάροουζ προς τους νέους, που συμπτωματικά έβλεπα και άκουγα σήμερα το χάραμα (τον Μπάροουζ, όχι τις συμβουλές· νέος δεν είμαι πια) τις αφήνω για άλλο νήμα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2011)

daeman said:


> Κι εγώ σε αντίστοιχο πολύλημμα βρίσκομαι, SBE :), χρόνια τώρα, αλλά όποτε πάω να το σκεφτώ σοβαρά, το δαιμόνιο μού αντιτάσσει λόγια κάποιου άλλου κάποιας άλλης:



Ωραία, να φτιάξουμε σύλλογο αναποφάσιστων 

Πολύ χαίρομαι πάντως τους ανθρώπους που έχουν κάποια ολοφάνερη κλίση που τους κατευθύνει ή έχουν από νωρίς αποφασίσει τι θέλουν και το καταφέρνουν. Κι αν σου πάνε δεξιά τα πρώτα βήματα μπαίνεις στο λούκι χωρίς να προλάβεις να το φιλοσοφήσεις το πράμα. ΟΚ, υπάρχει πάντα ο κίνδυνος να ξυπνήσεις μια ωραία πρωία και να πεις this is not my beautiful house, αλλά αυτό συμμαζεύεται. 



> Inside every adult lurks a graduation speaker dying to get out, some world-weary pundit eager to pontificate on life to young people who'd rather be Rollerblading.



Πέστο ψέμματα! Πέρσι επιχείρησα να δώσω μερικές συμβουλές σε κάτι εικοσάχρονους φοιτητές. Με γράψανε κανονικά. Τα πιο πολλά πιτσιρίκια ήταν ανταγωνιστικά σε σημείο που ήθελες να τα δείρεις. Ορισμένα είχαν καβαλήσει καλάμι ότι τα ξέρουν όλα και δεν άκουγαν κανέναν. Είχαν την τάση να χωρίζονται σε κλίκες και ομάδες και να κάνει π.χ. πάρτυ η μία ομάδα και να μην καλεί την άλλη κλπ και ήταν ολοφάνερο ότι τα γαλλάκια π.χ. κάνανε παρέα μόνο με ευρωπαίους και αποφεύγανε τους ασιάτες και τους λατινοαμερικάνους (που ήταν όλοι μια χαρά παιδιά, παρεμπιπτόντως), και τους φαινόταν περίεργο που οι μεγαλύτεροι ήμασταν πρόθυμοι να κάνουμε παρέα με όλους. Νομίζω ότι εμένα θα με πέρναγαν για εκκεντρική (ή απλώς για δέσιμο) γιατί ήμουνα του ειρήνη υμίν και το είχα ρίξει στο προς τι το μίσος κι ο αλληλοσπαραγμός. Κατάλαβα τελικά ότι ορισμένα πράγματα θα πρέπει να τα ζήσεις για να τα μάθεις, δεν αρκεί να σου πει κάποιος τι θα συμβεί. 

Ένα πράγμα που είχαν όμως τα μικρά ήταν το πόσο πιο προετοιμασμένα ήταν για το χώρο της δουλειάς. Εγώ στην ηλικία τους δεν ήξερα τίποτα απ'αυτά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 18, 2011)

Μήνυμα στον τηλεφωνητή: _Χαλό, μάι νέιμ ιζ Ελένη εντ άι εμ κόλινγκ φρομ δε σίνεμα αμπάουτ γιορ τίκετς_ κλπκλπ
Η Ελένη που δυσκολευόταν με τα αγγλικά και που αν δεν ήμασταν Έλληνες ίσως δεν καταλαβαίναμε τι μας λέει για τα εισιτήρια ίσως είναι ένα ακόμα από τα παιδιά που είπαν θα πάω στην Αγγλία να βρω δουλειά. Και βρήκε δουλειά, ταμίας σε συνοικιακό σινεμά, που ίσως πληρώνει κάπως καλύτερα από τις αλυσίδες- ίσως την απασχολούν πιο πολλές ώρες. Με το βασικό μισθό, βεβαίως, που δεν σου επιτρέπει να κάνεις πιο πολλά απ' όσα θα έκανες με το βασικό μισθό στην Ελλάδα και με μείον το πιάτο φαΐ και το κρεββάτι που σε περιμένει στο σπίτι των γονιών σου. Βεβαίως άμα βελτιώσει τα αγγλικά της σε λίγους μήνες κι άμα μάθει την αγορά ίσως βρει καμιά δουλειά με κανονικό ωράριο σε γραφείο (ο μισθός παραμένει ο βασικός αλλά με 40ωρο καλύτερα). 
Αυτά για να ξέρουμε για τι δουλειές μιλάμε. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και τα σουπερμάρκετ που πάντα ζητάνε κόσμο να γεμίζει τα ράφια τη νύχτα (κανένας δεν κάθεται πολύ σ'αυτές τις δουλειές) και το Μακντόναλντς. Αλλά εκεί προτιμούνται οι κάτω των 21, για τους οποίους ο βασικός μισθός είναι χαμηλότερος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 6, 2012)

Mια είδηση που με έκανε να σκεφτώ αυτό εδώ το νήμα:
Eurozone unemployment hits new record
23 εκατομμύρια οι άνεργοι της ΕΕ, οι πιο πολλοί από τις χώρες με τα πιο πολλά προβλήματα, αλλά δεν πάνε πίσω κι οι άλλοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

Οι ενημερωτικές εκδηλώσεις για την Αυστραλία έχουν σχεδόν κλείσει: http://www.semifind.gr/studyworkaustralia/
Δείτε επίσης: http://www.letsgostudy.com.au/index.php?sectionID=18982&pageID=18990 (και στο Φ/Β).


----------



## blackmamba (Sep 28, 2012)

Δείτε και αυτό: http://apofoitos.com/index.php/newsroom/entry/news_774


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

Να το δούμε, αλλά τι ακριβώς θα αποκομίσουμε; Όπως φαίνεται και από εδώ, πρόκειται για σύστημα που επιτρέπει σε κάποια νέα- γιατί γυναίκες ζητάνε συνήθως- να πάρει βίζα για τις ΗΠΑ διάρκειας μέχρι 24 μηνών, να παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα παιδαγωγικής αξίας $500 (διάρκειας 32 ωρών) και να εργάζεται σαν τροφός με ωράριο 45 ώρες την εβδομάδα, παροχή στέγης και μικρή αμοιβή. 
Με τη λήξη της βίζας, επιστροφή στα πάτρια ή λαθρομετανάστευση. 

Μπορεί να είναι μια ωραία περιπέτεια για κάποια νέα που θέλει να γνωρίσει τις ΗΠΑ για δυο χρόνια, αλλά το πρόγραμμα δεν συνδυάζει εργασία με σπουδές, όπως λέει η διαφήμιση, καθώς μόνο έξι ώρες είναι υποχρεωτικές (επιπλέον των 32).


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

Και μια που πλέον συμμετέχω σε ομάδα παροχής πληροφοριών σε νεότερους (φεισμπουκική ομάδα), να πω μερικά συμπληρωματικά μερικούς μήνες μετά τα προηγούμενα:
Δεν ξέρω τι παραπληροφόρηση κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα, πάντως ενώ μέχρι πριν μερικούς μήνες επέστρεφαν στην Αγγλία παλιοί φοιτητές κλπ τώρα έρχονται πάρα πολλοί άσχετοι, δηλαδή άτομα χωρίς προηγούμενη εμπειρία εκτός Ελλάδας. Οι περισσότεροι είναι πρόσφατοι πτυχιούχοι χωρίς εργασιακή πείρα και φυσικά αναζητούν ανάλογες δουλειές. Είμαι περίεργη να δω πώς θα εξελιχτεί, αφού οι μόνοι που έχω γνωρίσει μέχρι τώρα είναι παραϊατρικών επαγγελμάτων, που υπάρχει ζήτηση, αλλά ακούω ότι έρχονται κι άλλοι που αναζητούν οτιδήποτε. 

Επειδή υπήρξα κι εγώ 22 ετών πτυχιούχος με φαγούρα να πάω αλλού, υποθέτω ότι για κάποιους η οικονομική κρίση είναι πρώτης τάξεως πρόφαση για να ξεπεραστούν οι φόβοι της ελληνικής οικογένειας που θέλει τα παιδιά της κοντά. Ελπίζω στο μέλλον να μην χρειάζονται οι προφάσεις της κρίσης ή των σπουδών και να μπορεί ο κάθε νέος να αναζητεί την τύχη του όπου θέλει.


----------



## blackmamba (Oct 2, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου ότι η μετανάστευση δεν αποτελεί πάντα λύση, μάλιστα κάποιες φορές κάνει τα πράγματα χειρότερα. Και φυσικά δε θα'πρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται ως πρόφαση ώστε να απαγκιστρωθούν οι νέοι από την οικογένεια. Καλό είναι όμως ο καθένας να ζυγίζει όλες τις ευκαιρίες που του προσφέρονται, όχι με βάση το αν είναι εδώ ή αλλού, αλλά με βάση το τι θέλει και τι τον καλύπτει.


----------



## Nameless (Oct 17, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, να πω κι εγώ το μακρύ και το κοντό μου, που θέλω να γίνω μετανάστης στη Σουηδία: οι τιμές εκεί δεν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο υπονόησε πέρσι η SBE. Στη Στοκχόλμη έχουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα ενοίκια (και γενικά την κατοικία), αλλά κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά είναι οι τιμές, λίγο πιο πάνω από Ελλάδα. Το Λονδίνο θαρρώ είναι ίσο έως πιο ακριβό. 

Και για να υποστηρίξω και με αυθαίρετα και καθόλου αξιόπιστα στοιχεία το συλλογισμό μου, ορίστε και ένα λινκ σε ένα σάητ με γαμάτο όνομα για αυτό που κάνει: το Εξπατιστάν τελεία κομ.

Γενικά ψηθείτε να φύγουμε όλοι να μείνει μόνο η Βουλή στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω να είπα τίποτα για τη Σουηδία, αφού δεν ξέρω τίποτα για τη Σουηδία. 
Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς στη Σουηδία βοηθάει να μιλάς σουηδικά, κι ας λένε όλοι ότι στις δουλειές δεν τα χρειάζονται.
ΟΚ, δεν τα χρειάζεσαι, αλλά δεν μαθαίνεις το παρασκήνιο του γραφείου ποτέ, γιατί δεν συμμετέχεις στις συζητήσεις των Σουηδών, κι ίσως έτσι χάνεις και κάμποσες ευκαιρίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2012)

Να μεταναστεύσουμε; Και πού να πάμε;

*Εδώ!*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2013)

Μανιτόμπα: http://www.immigratemanitoba.com/choose-manitoba/southern-europe-recruitment/

ΥΓ Διόρθωσα τον σύνδεσμο, που τον είχα δώσει λάθος αρχικά.


----------



## Earion (Aug 20, 2014)

cougr said:


> Εύχομαι καλή διασκέδαση σε όλα τα μέλη (και μη) που θα παρευρεθούν απόψε στη σύναξη! :)





Zazula said:


> Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και την αντίστοιχη σύναξη στη Μελβούρνη, cougr! :)



*Στη Μελβούρνη, αδέρφια μου, στη Μελβούρνη*!


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2014)

:-D
Διαβάζω για τις καλύτερες πόλεις για να ζεις στο άρθρο:
_Οι οχτώ από αυτές τις πόλεις είναι εκτός Ευρώπης, εκτός ΗΠΑ, εκτός της ανατολικής Ασίας που οργιάζει η τεχνολογική πρόοδος._

Εγώ το βλέπω αλλιώς. Οι οχτώ πόλεις είναι σε πρώην βρετανικές αποικίες, και μάλιστα σε αποικίες που έχουν διατηρήσει στενές πολιτισμικές σχέσεις με την μητρόπολη (Καναδάς, Αυστραλία). Και οι άλλες δύο πόλεις της λίστας έχουν τα εξής: Βιέννη= γερμανόφωνοι κάτοικοι, γλώσσα συγγενική με τα αγγλικά. Ελσίνκι- υπερβόρειοι, όπως κι ο Καναδάς. 
Άρα το μυστικό είναι ότι μιλάνε αγγλικά και ζουν σε ψυχρό κλίμα. 


ΥΓ Εμπνευσμένη από το γνωστό:
“The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans. On the other hand, the French eat a lot of fat and also suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans. The Japanese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans. The Italians drink excessive amounts of red wine and also suffer fewer heart attacks than the British or the Americans. Conclusion: Eat and drink what you like. It’s speaking English that kills you.”
ΥΓ2: Ελληγενή, μην αρχίσεις τις εκλογικεύσεις, χιούμορ κάνω.


----------



## pontios (Sep 2, 2014)

Earion said:


> *Στη Μελβούρνη, αδέρφια μου, στη Μελβούρνη*!



Καλημέρα.

Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος για την Αυστραλία (ή τη Μελβούρνη) πια. 

Μπορεί το βιοτικό επίπεδο, όπως μετράται από μισθούς, να είναι αρκετά υψηλό σε σχετικούς όρους, αλλά η οικονομικά προσιτή στέγαση έχει γίνει ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα, ειδικά στις μεγάλες πόλεις. 

Η υψηλή εισροή μεταναστών, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, έχει δημιουργήσει πρόσθετες ανάγκες για στέγαση, και συνεχίζει να ωθεί τις τιμές των ακινήτων προς τα πάνω.

Ο διεθνής οργανισμός (ΟΟΣΑ) αξιολογεί το βιοτικό επίπεδο των κρατών-μελών, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις εξής οκτώ παραμέτρους: εκπαίδευση, θέσεις εργασίας, εισοδήματα, ασφάλεια, υγεία, περιβάλλον, κοινωνική συνοχή και πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες. 

Γιατί δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη και τη στέγαση;
If it did take housing into account and weighted its importance accordingly, then Australian cities would be near the bottom of the list, not at the top.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Η στέγαση δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες;


----------



## pontios (Sep 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η στέγαση δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες;



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος;

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. 

Αν και υπάρχει μια τεράστια διαφορά με το μέσο όρο των μισθών μεταξύ Σίδνεϊ και Αθήνας, η διαφορά στα έξοδα στέγασης (για αγορά ή ενοικίαση) είναι επίσης μεγάλη.


Sydney Athens Difference
Rent Per Month 
Apartment (1 bedroom) in City Centre 1,588.64 € 266.32 € -83.24 %
Apartment (1 bedroom) Outside of Centre 1,141.11 € 283.85 € -75.13 %
Apartment (3 bedrooms) in City Centre 3,146.88 € 467.40 € -85.15 %
Apartment (3 bedrooms) Outside of Centre 2,068.89 € 534.07 € -74.19 %

Buy Apartment Price Sydney Athens Diff.
Price per Square Meter to Buy Apartment in City Centre 6,821.24 € 1,500.50 € -78.00 %
Price per Square Meter to Buy Apartment Outside of Centre 4,619.43 € 1,851.85 € -59.91 %

Salaries And Financing 
Average Monthly Disposable Salary (After Tax) 3,373.25 € 686.63 € -79.64 %
Mortgage Interest Rate in Percentages (%), Yearly 5.71 4.93 -13.68 %

Last update September, 2014 September, 2014 
Currency: EUR


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Το σωστό είναι να βρούμε πώς ορίζει το θέμα «υπηρεσίες» ο ΟΟΣΑ. Αν υπάρχουν π.χ. δέκα επιμέρους παράγοντες, με τι συντελεστή επιβάρυνσης κ.λπ.


----------



## pontios (Sep 2, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το σωστό είναι να βρούμε πώς ορίζει το θέμα «υπηρεσίες» ο ΟΟΣΑ. Αν υπάρχουν π.χ. δέκα επιμέρους παράγοντες, με τι συντελεστή επιβάρυνσης κ.λπ.



Αυτό που ήθελα να επισημάνω είναι ότι όλα είναι σχετικά - η ​​διαφορά στο βιοτικό επίπεδο δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη, αν λάβουμε υπόψη και τα έξοδα διαβίωσης σε σχέση με τη στέγαση. 

Επίσης, ακόμη και αν ο ΟΟΣΑ λαμβάνει υπόψη τη στέγαση στην τελική εκτίμηση του, μπορεί να μην τη δίνει την κατάλληλη έμφαση. 
Τα τρία σπουδαιότερα και βασικά πράγματα είναι το φαΐ, η ένδυση και η στέγαση (κτγμ). Το ΟΟΣΑ μπορεί να μην το βλέπει έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2014)

pontios said:


> ...η ​​διαφορά στο βιοτικό επίπεδο δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλη....


Είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά στην "ποιότητα ζωής", αυτό έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία.


----------



## pontios (Sep 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά στην "ποιότητα ζωής", αυτό έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία.



Ναι, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο ρόδινα τα πράγματα (down under) - τα έξοδα είναι τεράστια (π.χ., η ενοικίαση ενός διαμερίσματος 3 υπνοδωματίων στο Σίδνεϊ κοστίζει 2.700 ευρώ περισσότερα ανά μήνα, σε σύγκριση με την Αθήνα).


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2014)

Μια στιγμή. Ποιές στατιστικές συγκρίνουμε αυτή τη στιγμή;
Το αρχικό περί Μελβούρνης σχολίαζε την κατάταξη του Εκόνομιστ, με παραμέτρους:
_The index crunches 30 factors related to things like safety, healthcare, educational resources, infrastructure and environment in 140 cities._
Και αν δείτε την αναλυτική έκθεση (υπάρχει στο scribd και αλλού), λέει ότι κοιτάζει όχι το κόστος της στέγασης αλλά την ποιότητα της στέγασης (availability of good quality housing). 
Ο ΟΟΣΑ στο Better Life Index άλλες παραμέτρους και το ξεκαθαρίζει ότι δεν κάνει κατάταξη γιατί ο καθένας μας θεωρεί σημαντικούς διαφορετικούς παράγοντες: 



> ...these 11 topics reflect what the OECD has identified as essential to well-being in terms of material living conditions (housing, income, jobs) and quality of life (community, education, environment, governance, health, life satisfaction, safety and work-life balance).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> ..._and quality of life (community, education, environment, governance, health, life satisfaction, safety and work-life balance_


Ακριβώς αυτά ονομάζω κι εγώ "ποιότητα ζωής". Όταν ζεις σε μια πόλη που παρέχει αυτά τα πράγματα σε εξαιρετική ποιότητα, τότε οι κάτοικοι δηλώνουν ευχαριστημένοι, κι ας μην είναι τα πάντα ρόδινα, π.χ. τα ενοίκια είναι υψηλά. Είμαι βέβαιη χωρίς να το κοιτάξω καν ότι στη Δανία, όπου οι κάτοικοι δηλώνουν σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από κάθε άλλη χώρα ότι είναι ευχαριστημένοι, τα ενοίκια είναι πολύ υψηλά, αλλά αυτό δεν τους εμποδίζει να απολαμβάνουν την εξαιρετική ποιότητα ζωής που τους προσφέρει η χώρα τους. Ναι, στην Ελλάδα μπορεί να έχουμε τροφή, ένδυση και στέγαση σε προσιτές τιμές, αλλά αν κοιτάξουμε τους δείκτες της "ποιότητας ζωής", είμαστε σε όλα κάτω από τη βάση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2014)

Ο pontios τα λέει αυτά επειδή φοβάται μην του κουβαληθούμε όλοι στη Μελβούρνη.


----------



## pontios (Sep 3, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ο pontios τα λέει αυτά επειδή φοβάται μην του κουβαληθούμε όλοι στη Μελβούρνη.



Καλημέρα.

Μην με παρεξηγείτε, η Αυστραλία είναι μια υπέροχη χώρα - 
για όσους έχουν ήδη εγκατασταθεί εδώ.

Αλλά το θέμα είναι - πόσο κατάλληλη είναι σήμερα ως μεταναστευτικός προορισμός.

Το μεγάλο (και ίσως μόνο) αρνητικό, κτγμ, είναι η στέγαση (αγορά και ενοικίαση). 

Και τα πράγματα δεν ήταν πάντα έτσι ...
Στις δεκαετίες του 70-80, η τιμή ενός μέσου σπιτιού στη Μελβούρνη και στο Σίδνεϊ ισοδυναμούσε με περίπου 3 φορές το μέσο όρο του ετήσιου ακαθάριστου μισθού - π.χ., ο κατά μέσο όρο εργαζόμενος με εισόδημα ύψους $6.000- $7.000 ανά έτος το 1970 θα μπορούσε να αγοράσει ένα μέσο σπίτι για 20 χιλιάδες δολάρια ή λιγότερα.

Τώρα, το μέσο σπίτι στο Σίδνεϊ είναι πάνω από $800.000 και στη Μελβούρνη περίπου $700.000 - δηλαδή, ισοδυναμεί με 10 φορές το μέσο όρο του ετήσιου ακαθάριστου μισθού των $70.000 - $80.000. 

Η βασική αιτία: η μεγάλη εισροή μεταναστών ασκεί ανοδικές πιέσεις στις τιμές (με την παράλληλη αύξηση και στα ενοίκια). 
Η Μελβούρνη αυξάνεται με απίστευτα γρήγορο ρυθμό - ο πληθυσμός της αναμένεται να φτάσει τα 8 εκατομμύρια σε 40 χρόνια (είναι τώρα 4 εκατομμύρια). 

Η μετανάστευση σας εδώ θα με ωφελούσε, και είσαστε πάντα ευπρόσδεκτοι, αλλά ήμουν υποχρεωμένος να σας προειδοποιήσω.;)


----------



## pontios (Sep 4, 2014)

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, αυτό το άρθρο τα λέει πολύ καλλίτερα από έμενα. I wish I had spotted it earlier.


----------



## cougr (Sep 4, 2014)

Good morning, pontios,

it beats me as to how you could've read the article-a glimpse at the title would suffice-and still spell it as "καλλίτερα". Or am I missing something? :)


----------



## pontios (Sep 4, 2014)

cougr said:


> Good morning, pontios,
> 
> it beats me as to how you could've read the article-a glimpse at the title would suffice-and still spell it as "καλλίτερα". Or am I missing something? :)



I have a rule that you're indeed missing, cougr - if a word is on the spell checker, I use it. ;)

By the way, 3-5 short years ago I couldn't even write a few words in Greek, so the spellcheck has at least helped me (even if it sometimes gets me into trouble). I'm trying, anyway. :)


----------



## cougr (Sep 4, 2014)

pontios said:


> .....By the way, 3-5 short years ago I couldn't even write a few words in Greek... . :)



Same applies here, therefore I genuinely thought that perhaps you knew something I didn't. All's well then...I wasn't being presumptuous.


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2014)

Καλημέρα, παιδιά. Από την εφημερίδα που μας έφερε ο Πόντιος Βλέπω ότι «εκεί κάτω» στη Μελβούρνη έχετε και γλωσσικά ενδιαφέροντα: Ο γλωσσικός ελληνισμός της αγγλικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2014)

Ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος υπερθετικού του καλός, _καλλίτερος_, χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη και εδώ από μεγαλύτερους κυρίως, που έμαθαν τα αρχαία καλός, καλλίων, κάλλιστος και το συνδέουν ορθογραφικά. Στην πράξη, έχει εξαφανιστεί από τις νέες γραμματικές και τα σύγχρονα λεξικά για χάρη του γλωσσικά ορθού _καλύτερος_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

Σε χτεσινή συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε από το πόσο ανορθόγραφοι είναι σήμερα οι νέοι, είπα ότι δεν τολμώ να κάνω καμιά σύγκριση ανάμεσα στους σημερινούς νέους και τους νέους παλιότερων εποχών ή της δικής μου. Σύγκριση για τίποτα: ούτε για την ορθογραφία, ούτε για το πόσο διαβαστεροί είναι, πόσο ώριμοι, πόσο ενήμεροι για τον κόσμο, πόσο το ένα ή το άλλο. Και δεν την τολμώ τη σύγκριση επειδή δεν μπορώ να είμαι αντικειμενικός για χίλιους δυο λόγους (κάποιους τους ανέφερα) και γιατί εντέλει συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια. 

Για παρόμοιους λόγους δεν θα μπορούσα να συγκρίνω τη ζωή σε δύο πόλεις. Για το ένα άτομο υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που μπορούν να κάνουν ειδυλλιακό ένα απαράδεκτο μέρος — και το αντίστροφο. Γι' αυτό δεν συμφωνούμε πάντα με τους δείκτες μιας μελέτης όση προσπάθεια κι αν έχει καταβληθεί να είναι «αντικειμενική».

Μπορούμε ωστόσο να περιπτωσιολογούμε ακατάπαυστα. Μπορώ, ας πούμε, να πω ότι τέσσερα χρόνια στην Αγγλία δεν θυμάμαι να περίμενα ούτε μία φορά σε ουρά για τις σχέσεις μου με το κράτος. Όλα μας τα πάρε-δώσε τα κάναμε με αλληλογραφία, μια και τότε δεν υπήρχε διαδίκτυο. Από την άλλη, στην Ελλάδα κάθε Έλληνας ξέρει ότι οι σχέσεις του με το κράτος τον έχουν φτάσει πολλάκις στο σημείο να αναφωνήσει: «Θε μου, να ζούσα σ' άλλη χώρα!»


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2014)

Για να γυρίσω στο προηγούμενο θέμα, η φούσκα των ακινήτων στην Αυστραλία είναι κάτι για το οποίο διαβάζω εδώ και κάποια χρόνια, μαζί με φόβους ότι θα σκάσει και θα υπάρξει επανάληψη του αμερικάνικου προβλήματος. Ή και του ελληνικού, θα προσέθετα... Με βασικό μισθό 700 ευρώ μέχρι πρότινος (και νυν 580, αν δεν απατώμαι), τα φτηνότερα σπίτια στην Αθήνα (παλιά και σε υποβαθμισμένες περιοχές) προ κρίσης ξεκινούσαν από 1.000 ευρώ το τετραγωνικό μέτρο. 

Όσο για τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, τι να πω. Ουγκάντα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Όσο για τις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, τι να πω. Ουγκάντα.



Σημερινό, φρέσκο (από 100% έγκυρη πηγή):



> ΙΚΑ Καλλιθέας (και όλης της Νότιας Αθήνας πια, σχεδόν). Στην ουρά από το πρωί για τον «κλειδάριθμο» που σου επιτρέπει να ελέγχεις τα ένσημά σου. Πρωί πρωί, στο άνοιγμα, παίρνεις νουμεράκι 70 (άλλοι περίμεναν από τις 4 απέξω.) Τέσσερις ώρες μετά, η ουρά έχει φτάσει στον αριθμό 45. Οι υπάλληλοι είναι δύο, ο κόσμος έξαλλος. Αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνεται αυτή η δουλειά (και πολλές άλλες δουλειές) εντελώς ψηφιακά ή, έστω (η συγκεκριμένη) από οπουδήποτε υπάρχουν εγγράμματοι ΔΥ που μπορούν να διαπιστώσουν την ταυτοπροσωπία (κεπ, αστυνομίες, δήμοι, δικαστικές αρχές, συμβολαιογράφοι, διευθυντές σχολείων, ταχυδρομεία) ή, ακόμα, και ιδιωτικοί φορείς εμπιστοσύνης (τράπεζες, κτεο) και δεν συμμαζεύεται.
> Μετά σκέφτεσαι ότι οι τράπεζες σου στέλνουν πιστωτικές κάρτες στο σπίτι και βάζεις τα γέλια. Θυμάσαι και το εξελόφυλλο του λογιστή σου που είναι γεμάτο κλειδάριθμους φορολογουμένων (που μοιράζονται από το «Μητρώο» με την ίδια διαδικασία) και σου 'ρχεται να χτυπάς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο.


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2014)

Παρ' όλ' αυτά η _Καθημερινή_ επιμένει:

Σελάνα Βροντή (τι όνομα κι αυτό! δεν μπορεί, ψευδώνυμο θα είναι) Το «θαύμα» της Μελβούρνης

Όπου, εκτός από τα εισαγωγικά στον τίτλο που ακυρώνουν το θαύμα, έχουμε κι ένα παράξενο μέτρημα:

Οι τρεις μεγαλύτερες παροικίες της πόλης: Έλληνες, Ιταλοί, Βιετναμέζοι και Κινέζοι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 30, 2014)

Τους Βιετναμέζους και τους Κινέζους τους μετράει σαν μία κατηγορία, μάλλον. Δείχνοντας έτσι πόσο έχει ενστερνιστεί τα ιδεώδη της Αυστραλίας. 

ΥΓ Ξέρω ότι θα παρεξηγηθούν οι Αυστραλοί λεξιλόγοι, αλλά η προσωπική μου εμπειρία από τους λευκούς Αυστραλούς που έχω συναντήσει στο ΗΒ είναι ότι είναι αρχιρατσισταράδες και έχουν και το αγγλικό κουσούρι του ταξικού ρατσισμού.


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2015)

*Δυο φορές μετανάστης ...*

Αυτή την εποχή η εφημερίδα _Τα Νέα_ διοργανώνει μαθητικούς διαγωνισμούς έκθεσης ιδεών. Ο τελευταίος είχε το εξής ερώτημα: 
Τα χρόνια της κρίσης, χιλιάδες μορφωμένοι νέοι Έλληνες μετανάστευσαν αναζητώντας καλύτερη τύχη —και ιδίως εργασία— στο εξωτερικό. Όταν βρεθείτε στη θέση τους, θέλετε περισσότερο να φύγετε ή να μείνετε στην Ελλάδα και γιατί;​ 
Στο διαγωνισμό πρώτευσαν η μαθήτρια της Γ΄ τάξης του Βαρβακείου Πρότυπου Πειραματικού Γυμνασίου Εβελίνα Μαρκοπούλου και ο 17χρονος μαθητής της Β΄ τάξης στο 1ο Λύκειο Γλυφάδας Τόμας Κόνραντ Γιούστσικ. Η διάκριση συνοδεύεται από χρηματικό έπαθλο 2.500 ευρώ για τον καθένα, κοινωνική προσφορά της Attica Bank.

*Οι δύο νικητές*

ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟ. Η Εβελίνα Μαρκοπούλου είναι μαθήτρια της Γ' τάξης του Βαρβακείου Γυμνασίου Αθηνών και αγαπημένα της μαθήματα είναι η Βιολογία και τα Μαθηματικά. Καταπιάνεται όμως και με τη δημιουργική γραφή από πολύ μικρή ηλικία. Ονειρό της είναι να ασχοληθεί με την ιατρική επιστήμη, παράλληλα όμως γράφει και σενάρια. Μιλάει αγγλικά και γαλλικά, αλλά μεγάλη της αγάπη είναι τα ισπανικά καθώς λατρεύει, όπως λέει, τη λατινοαμερικάνικη κουλτούρα και τους χορούς. Η Εβελίνα μοιράστηκε τη χαρά με τους γονείς και τα τρίδυμα αδελφάκια της. 

ΛΥΚΕΙΟ. Ο Τόμας Κόνραντ Γιούστσικ είναι ο πρώτος αλλοδαπός μαθητής που βραβεύεται στον διαγωνισμό των «ΝΕΩΝ». Ο Τόμας κατάγεται από την Πολωνία, αλλά ζει στην Ελλάδα από δύο ετών μαζί με τους γονείς του και τη θεωρεί επίσης πατρίδα του, χωρίς να έχει πάντως καθόλου αποξενωθεί από τη γενέτειρά του. Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που συμμετέχει στον διαγωνισμό των «ΝΕΩΝ». Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι ο νέος αυτός, χωρίς να πηγαίνει σε φροντιστήριο, συγκεντρώνει βαθμολογία σχεδόν 19,9 στην τάξη του στο 1ο Λύκειο Γλυφάδας, ενώ έχει μια αίσθηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας που αρκετοί συνομήλικοί του θα ζήλευαν.

* Η έκθεση του μαθητή του Γενικού Λυκείου Γλυφάδας Τόμας Κόνραντ Γιούστσικ*






Τόμας Κόνραντ Γιούστσικ (Tomasz Konrad Juszczyk)

Ως κοινωνικό φαινόμενο η μετανάστευση εκδηλώνεται εδώ και χιλιετηρίδες χωρίς εξαίρεση μεταξύ των λαών της Γης. Μαζικές ή μεμονωμένες, οι μετακινήσεις με σκοπό την εγκατάσταση σε ξένο τόπο έχουν κοινό παρανομαστή την επιθυμία ενός καλύτερου μέλλοντος, είτε επειδή ο προορισμός μοιάζει να το ευνοεί είτε επειδή η αφετηρία φαίνεται να το καταδικάζει. Στη χώρα μας η επιθυμία αυτή, πάντα πιο φλογερή στην ψυχή των νέων, έχει γίνει ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλής στους χαλεπούς καιρούς που διανύουμε, τόσο επειδή η ελληνική πραγματικότητα αποκαλύπτει συνεχώς απογοητευτικούς οιωνούς όσο και επειδή το «εξωτερικό» έχει ταυτιστεί στη συλλογική συνείδηση με τη Γη Χαναάν, όπου παρέχονται ευκαιρίες εξέλιξης και σταδιοδρομίας σε κάθε πρόθυμο να εργαστεί.

Ως μαθητής της Β΄ Λυκείου, θα κληθώ κι εγώ σύντομα να διαγράψω τη δική μου ακαδημαϊκή και κατόπιν επαγγελματική πορεία. Έρχομαι λοιπόν αντιμέτωπος με το εξής δίλημμα: να ακολουθήσω το παράδειγμα εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ανθρώπων της γενιάς μου και να αναζητήσω καλύτερη τύχη με ευμενέστερες συνθήκες στο εξωτερικό ή να παραμείνω στο δυναμικό της χώρας, που αν και αφιλόξενη για τα όνειρα και τις προοπτικές μου, δεν παύει να είναι πατρίδα μου;

Στο σημείο αυτό οφείλω να πω ότι ως παιδί μεταναστών με υποτυπώδη πολωνική παιδεία, αλλά ελληνική κουλτούρα και συνείδηση, είμαι σε θέση να κρίνω την εμπειρία της μετανάστευσης όχι μόνο θεωρητικά, αλλά και μέσα από οικογενειακά βιώματα. Αναγνωρίζω έτσι τα κίνητρα των γονιών μου, οι οποίοι προτίμησαν ως καταφύγιο την Ελλάδα σε περιόδους ακμής, και τους ευγνωμονώ για την αξιοπρεπέστατη ζωή που μου εξασφάλισαν μεταναστεύοντας. Εκμεταλλευόμενος ευκαιρίες για ανώτερη μόρφωση που εκείνοι δεν είχαν, μου φαίνεται αρκετά γοητευτική η ιδέα να εγκατασταθώ σε μια ξένη χώρα που θα καταξιώνει τα προσόντα μου, θα μου παρέχει ένα καλό βιοτικό επίπεδο και μια θέση στην αγορά εργασίας χωρίς υπερπροσπάθεια και θα ευνοεί την εξέλιξή μου μέσα από ένα οργανωμένο κράτος δικαίου και πρόνοιας. Ανεπτυγμένες πολιτείες και εύρωστες οικονομίες όπως η γερμανική, η αγγλική ή η αμερικανική δεν παραγκωνίζουν, αλλά δίνουν ώθηση στους προικισμένους νέους και έτσι προσφέρουν κίνητρα για δημιουργική και παραγωγική εργασία με υψηλές απολαβές. Αλλά και οι αντίστοιχες κοινωνίες που αποτελούν το υπόστρωμα μιας ευημερούσας πολιτείας είναι ελκυστικές, αφού χαρακτηρίζονται συχνά ως «προοδευτικές», απαλλαγμένες από στερεότυπα και συντηρητισμούς που φαίνεται να ισχύουν ακόμα στην Ελλάδα και προσκρούουν στις ανάγκες και τις επιθυμίες της νέας γενιάς· κοινωνίες με κοσμοπολίτικη νοοτροπία, που δεν εχθρεύονται αλλά εκτιμούν την διαφορετικότητα ως προϋπόθεση της γόνιμης αλληλεπίδρασης και δίνουν περιθώρια ελεύθερης έκφρασης και οικοδόμησης ταυτότητας στους περισσότερους.

Όμως η καρδιά ενός μετανάστη, όσο και να ευφραίνεται με τις ιδανικές συνθήκες στη χώρα υποδοχής, δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ, κατά τη γνώμη μου, να εναρμονιστεί απόλυτα στον ρυθμό της ξενιτιάς. Θα είναι σαν ένα μόσχευμα φυτεμένο σε ξένο οργανισμό που, μολονότι λειτουργικό, θα χτυπά με χρονοκαθυστέρηση, παραλυμένο σε στιγμές από τη νοσταλγία της πατρίδας. Παραλυμένο από τη μελαγχολία που διαποτίζει κάθε ξενιτεμένο όταν ησυχάζει η σκέψη από τη νέα καθημερινότητα και μερικές φορές αγγίζει και εμένα, έστω και αν οι αναμνήσεις μου από την Πολωνία περιορίζονται σε λιγοστά καλοκαίρια. Ξέρω λοιπόν πως, αν αυτή τη φορά εγώ ο ίδιος επέλεγα να φύγω από τη δεύτερη πατρίδα μου, θα υπέφερα πολλαπλάσια από εκείνο το συναίσθημα που είναι ήδη φωλιασμένο μέσα μου. Για μένα, ο τόπος και οι άνθρωποι που χάραξαν στην παιδική και εφηβική μου ψυχή στοιχεία προσωπικότητας που καμία συγκυρία δεν θα μπορέσει να αλλάξει είναι αναντικατάστατοι και η εγκατάλειψή τους σε κρίσιμες στιγμές δεν θα άφηνε τη συνείδησή μου να προχωρήσει.

Μάλιστα θεωρώ ότι οι δοκιμασίες της κρίσης δεν θα πρέπει να φοβίζουν, αλλά να πείθουν εμένα και τους συνομηλίκους μου για την παραμονή εδώ. Εάν μεριμνούμε ουσιαστικά για το μέλλον της χώρας στην οποία χρωστούμε το είναι μας, οφείλουμε να αγωνιστούμε και να θυσιάσουμε την άνεσή μας για εκείνη, αξιοποιώντας τη γνώση και τη μόρφωσή μας ώστε να ευνοηθεί το σύνολο των Ελλήνων, και όχι για να ορθοποδήσουμε ως μονάδες σε κάποια χώρα του εξωτερικού. Και αυτό θα γίνει, εφόσον συνειδητοποιήσουμε την αξία μας ως το πολυτιμότερο κεφάλαιο που κατέχει προς το παρόν η κατακρεουργημένη Ελλάδα και, αντί να διαπρέπουμε ως μετανάστες με ελληνικές βάσεις, ας μεσουρανήσουμε ως Έλληνες και κάτοικοι της Ελλάδας. Εξάλλου, η επένδυση της ελληνικής μας παιδείας στην οικονομία μιας ξένης χώρας είναι, πέρα από ένδειξη δειλίας, εγγύηση για την εξασθένηση της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, της μόνης που μπορεί, ως σημείο αναφοράς, να παρέχει το αίσθημα του «ανήκειν» παρά τις εγγενείς αδυναμίες της. Χωρίς να θέλω να καταδικάσω την ελευθερία της παραμονής του καθενός στον προτιμότερο για εκείνον τόπο, και κυρίως θέλοντας να αποφύγω οποιαδήποτε υπόνοια εθνικισμού, θεωρώ ηθικό χρέος των νεαρών Ελλήνων να συνδυάσουν τις ατομικές τους επιδιώξεις με το μόχθο για την ανάκαμψη της κοινωνίας που τους ανέθρεψε και τους εφοδίασε με προσωπικότητα και συνείδηση. Έτσι λοιπόν, όταν βρεθώ στη θέση ενός εν δυνάμει οικονομικού μετανάστη, θα προτιμήσω να παραμείνω στην Ελλάδα και να εργαστώ σκληρά, ώστε να ευοδωθούν τα όνειρά μου για το μέλλον, αλλά και να ωφεληθεί ο τόπος με τον οποίο έχω ταυτίσει τον εαυτό μου. Ακόμη και αν οι περιστάσεις με οδηγήσουν σε σπουδές ή και προσωρινή εργασία στο εξωτερικό, είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι θα επιστρέψω δριμύτερος με σκοπό να εκπληρώσω το καθήκον μου απέναντι στην κοινωνία των Ελλήνων, που μου έχει διδάξει μοναδικές αξίες όπως το φιλότιμο, η λεβεντιά και το μεράκι. Γιατί μόνο από αυτή την ηλιόλουστη γη και την κοσμογονία των ανθρώπων της θα μπορέσει η ψυχή μου να αντλήσει την ενέργεια που χρειάζεται για την δημιουργική εργασία, την πρόοδο και τελικά, την ευτυχία μου.

Πηγή: _Τα Νέα_ (2 Μαΐου 2015)


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2015)

Μου κάνει εντυπωση το ύφος του γραψίματος, που είναι πολύ καλό για παιδί της ηλικίας του.


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2015)

Πράγματι. Ακόμα και μέσα από τα λίγο-πολύ προκατασκευασμένα σχήματα (θυμηθείτε, έτσι είναι η έκθεση ιδεών στο ελληνικό σχολείο) φαίνεται πως το παιδί έχει κάτι να πει.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2016)

Συνεχίζω εδώ τη γκρίνια που ξεκίνησα αλλού.


Είχα φεισμπουκική συζήτηση σχετικά με το επάγγελμα του δικηγόρου στο ΗΒ. Ήταν λοιπόν κάποια από Ελλάδα που μάλλον άνοιξε την Εσπρέσσο, είδε την Αμάλ Αλαμουντίν που είναι δικηγόρος και σκέφτηκε α, ωραία, τελείωσα κι εγώ τη νομική θα πάω Λονδίνο να κάνω την άσκησή μου, να γίνω κι εγώ Αμάλ, να βγάζω πολλά λεφτά, να φοράω σινιέ και να βρω κι έναν σταρ του Χόλιγουντ για σύζυγο. 
ΔΕΝ σκέφτηκε που πάω η ηλίθια με πτυχίο νομικής από άλλο νομικό σύστημα, με βαθμό πτυχίου πέντε και με αγγλικά επιπέδου λόουερ; 
Κι έτσι βρέθηκε Λονδίνο, όπου έφαγε πόρτα από όλες τις μεγάλες δικηγορικές εταιρίες, απ' όλες τις μεσαίες δικηγορικές εταιρίες και από όλες τις μικρές δικηγορικές εταιρείες και κοιτάζει τώρα να βρει καμιά δουλειά σαν paralegal αλλά κι εκεί θέλουν εξετάσεις και από μισθό, αν καταφέρει να βρει κάτι, θα είναι γύρω στο εικοσάρικο το χρόνο, το βασικό για ασκούμενο δηλαδή, που δεν ζεις στο Λονδίνο με αυτά. Και θα πρέπει φυσικά να δώσει κι ένα σωρό εξετάσεις για να καλύψει τη διαφορά του πτυχίου. 
Και κλαιγόταν λοιπόν ότι όλα ήταν ψέμματα και την ξεγέλασαν οι κακοί Άγγλοι και ότι για να βγάλει τα λεφτά που είχε ακούσει θα έπρεπε να έχει μέσο, λεφτά του μπαμπά και άλλα πολλά που δεν έχει. 

Εγώ είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα πουν ότι η κοινωνία εδώ είναι ταξική και η επαγγελματική σου επιτυχία εξαρτάται και από την κοινωνικοοικονομική σου κατάσταση, αλλά άμα είσαι ξένος δεν ξέρει ο άλλος πού να σε τοποθετήσει, οπότε έχεις ένα πλεονέκτημα, και υπάρχει κάτι που σου ανοίγει πόρτες: ο βαθμός του πτυχίου. Διότι σε αντίθεση με την Ελλάδα, εδώ η αριστεία επιβραβεύεται. Ένα πτυχίο με άριστα, ειδικά αν είναι από καλό πανεπιστήμιο, βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Οπότε η λύση είναι να στρωθείς να διαβάσεις, αν πραγματικά σε ενδιαφέρει. 

Υπόψιν, οι μεγάλες εταιρίες πληρώνουν τους ασκούμενους αδρά, ξεκινάνε με τα διπλά του βασικού για ασκούμενους και μερικές δίνουν και τα τριπλά (ο βασικός είναι τα 20Κ που είπα). Αλλά αυτές οι εταιρίες προσλαμβάνουν την αφρόκρεμα των αγγλικών πανεπιστημίων και θέλουν να δουν άριστα σε σχολείο, πτυχίο και μεταπτυχιακό (γιατί συνήθως ζητάνε και μεταπτυχιακά). Και να μιλάς αγγλικά άπταιστα, φυσικά, και να περάσεις και τα διάφορα τεστ που σου κάνουν.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 20, 2016)

SBE said:


> ΔΕΝ σκέφτηκε που πάω η ηλίθια με πτυχίο νομικής από άλλο νομικό σύστημα[...]



Ουφ, τώρα μου θυμίζεις συνεχείς συζητήσεις του τύπου «Πώς το λέμε αυτό [=το πραγματολογικό στοιχείο του ελληνικού νομικού συστήματος] στα αγγλικά;» «Δεν το λέμε γιατί δεν υπάρχει, πες μου τι θέλεις να πεις και θα σου πω» «Α, δεν ξέρεις, ε; Πού μπορώ να βρω κανένα καλό λεξικό να το έχει;»


----------

